# I really felt that I should tell someone this kind of excited



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

So yeasterday I was looking around in my blue jean tank and I saw what looked like a small red rock move and sure enough it was a baby blue jean. He is so tiny I mean tiny, but it looks like he's eating well on something ( I just recently moved and have zero springtail cultures) because he has weight on him. I just felt that I should tell someone.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!! We need pics 

You need springtails. Where are you?


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

The only pic I have is bad because it's from my iPhone and he is so small. Smaller then any other pum baby I have seen


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm in bowling green KY yes I'm looking for some springtails I don't know if shipping is going to work because it's like 6 degrees outside


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That's great Brian! You need to put out a request for springtails asap!
Doug


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I was going too and have them overnighted because no one lives near me but the weather I doubt they would make it


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

If you could find a local fellow frogger, maybe they could meet you to give you some springs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey, here's a thread with some locals (and you!) posting on it. Maybe one of them can help?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/so...ky-dart-frog-people-i-know-you-out-their.html


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Their isn't one I have already tried that I appreciate all of you guys help


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I just made a thread for help in the wanted part, hopefully someone can help


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Update your profile thru the "user CP" on the left and include your location - city, state.

That will help people to try to get you feeders that are close.

Do NOT procrastinate on this...get a bunch of springtails and tiny runty melanogaster FF ASAP.

The tiny pumilio froglet morphs are very needy......


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I found a guy in tennesse that's going to help me out I don't think this guy could eat a stunted ff. He has weight on him so he's eating something.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

It maybe just came out of the water and just finished absorbing its tail which could be why it's healthy looking and didn't eat ANYTHING yet - or maybe it finished off some mites that were in there or something. You're gonna need tons of springtails for the next couple of months so keep trying to get more -you're going to need to culture them as well as feed out of other cultures, try to get more than one type also


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Can anyone send springs in freezing weather


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I finally have a picture of the little guy he seems to be growing really fast. Faster then other froglet pums I have noticed. I think the female blue jean is still feeding tads. I was going to put my pair in a larger tank because their current tank has slugs and some other type of really small worm. I wonder if he has been eating these guys but I have been putting in springs and day and 2 day old crickets in for him to eat. If people wanted to know what size tank I have the pair in and only the pair in, it is a 55 gallon tank. I'm thinking about in 4 to 5 months when the froglet/s can be pulled (if he makes it) I am going to move the pair to a 92 gallon bow front.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Also sorry for the picture, all I have to take picture is my phone but you can get an idea.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You should try Michael at Poison Beauties. Go to search function. Click Advanced Search. Type poison beauties into member search. He sells HUGE fully producing cultures of mixed species springtail cultures. (if he has any right now) Tell him you have a hungry pumilio froglet.
Doug


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I was just watching and their are atleast 3 froglets in the tank. I will email him tonight and see if he can over night me some springtails


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a viv with clay substrate that's well seeded. Quick! No time to waste! Put those three in an insulated box and ship em over where I can take care of them!
Doug


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Ill just have some springs sent me in a insulated box I contacted poison beauties and he doesnt have any.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is a thread posting for 4 different kinds of springs. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl...-springtail-striped-isopod-cultures-sale.html
Hope it helps!
Doug


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I just emailed him thanks for all your help.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a ton of white and black springs available too.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I sent you a pm tclipse


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I have a boat load of springs, shipping coolers, and heat packs. If you need springs let me know
[email protected]
I charge a flat $15 shipping fee, no charge for the springs. That's 2 day priority shipping, if you want overnight you'll have to pay the price of over night shipping only.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Dang 3? All from that 55g?


----------

